# Die WoW Singlebörse oder Taure sucht Frau



## DeathDragon (18. August 2009)

Moin Leute,
als letztes mal in der Gilde nichts los war. Kam die Idee einer Ingame "Partnerbörse". Also wie würde die Kontaktanzeige eures WoW Chars in einer Partnerbörse aussehen?
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:

- Untoter sucht Braut zum abfaulen. Gewünscht werden nur Frauen mit vorhandenen Gliedmassen.
- Taure sucht Taurin für erfolgreiche Melkabende.


----------



## Imperator22 (18. August 2009)

- Zwerg Paladin, männlich, sucht Zwergin - Körperbehaarung sowohl oben als auch unten gern gesehen



MfG


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. August 2009)

Episch bestückter Gnom-Schurke sucht schnuckelig blaue Draenei-Schamanin für gemeinsame Ausflüge an die einsamen Strände Azeroths.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Gnom mit Ganzkörperkondom sucht Taurenfrau um ihn ihr zu verschwinden.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (18. August 2009)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> - Taure sucht Taurin für erfolgreiche Melkabende.




Wer melkt denn wen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Sardistischer Hexenmeister sucht Schurkin in Lack und Leder zum Spielen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. August 2009)

Urbulgrokash schrieb:


> Wer melkt denn wen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...


----------



## Blutschwert (18. August 2009)

Oh man selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...


In dem Fall ging es nicht um den Euter....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (18. August 2009)

Urbulgrokash schrieb:


> Wer melkt denn wen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gemeinsames einmelken !

btt : Flauschiger Feral sucht prallen, harten Baum !


----------



## Brubanani (18. August 2009)

> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...



Man kann auch andere Körperteile melken xd


----------



## Urbulgrokash (18. August 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> In dem Fall ging es nicht um den Euter....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Einsamer Gnom sucht mollige Zwergin für kalte Nächte.


----------



## Dabow (18. August 2009)

Brubanani schrieb:


> Man kann auch andere Körperteile melken xd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (18. August 2009)

Saldior sucht nen Schäferhund.

Jetzt dürft ihr die Klasse raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (18. August 2009)

Draenei Paladina sucht starken Lichtritter ohne Blasenschwäche!


----------



## Myanda (18. August 2009)

Blutelf sucht Blutelf.


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. August 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> Blutelf sucht Blutelf.


ROFL !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hab mir neulich die Kugel der Sin'dorei geholt ... Immer wenn ich sie benutzte, rufe ich vorher: Achtung, ich verwandle mich in ein Mädchen ^^)


----------



## Er4yzer (18. August 2009)

rofl geiler thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnomin mit rosa Haaren sucht Tauren mit langem Schwanz zum Reiten.
[Was davon jetzt metaphorisch gemeint ist ist dem Leser überlassen oO]


----------



## zadros (18. August 2009)

leicht reizbare Draenei Kriegerin sucht Mann der etwas "ein stecken" kann!


----------



## wuschel21 (18. August 2009)

Kleiner Gnom sucht Gnomin, für Gemeinsame Nächte in Eisenschmiede


----------



## Vibria (18. August 2009)

Tierliebe Nachtelfe (w) sucht Jagdgefährten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (18. August 2009)

Einsamer sucht Einsame zum Einsamen. Rasse egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revilo84 (18. August 2009)

Taure sucht Taurin die lieber auf mir als auf ihrem Kodo reiten möchte


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Kleiner Gnom sucht Gnomin, für Gemeinsame Nächte in Eisenschmiede



Wie groß ist ein kleiner Gnom?


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Der Klassiker(sinngemäß):

Blutelfin sucht Tauren mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal.


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (18. August 2009)

Zierlicher Orc Schamane, sucht Troll Schamanin, für gemeinsame Geisterwolf stunden...*hust*


----------



## wuschel21 (18. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie groß ist ein kleiner Gnom?



Gnonem gröse ^^


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Sodomistischer Jäger sucht Tauren für 3er


----------



## Howjin15 (18. August 2009)

Zum glück is das hier alles sarkastisch gemeint =)

Dosen Blutelf pala sucht Blutelfin die ihn öffnet =) (Tank pala wers net weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nexxen (18. August 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> rofl geiler thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt nice

Blutelf männlich sucht Blutelffrau die sein geschenk auspackt


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

Menschlicher-Mage sucht Gnome frau für verzaubterte nächte zu 2t! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joergsen (18. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...



naja melken kann man so oder so verstehen..in bio anscheinend aufgepasst aber trotzdem keinerlei phantasie....


----------



## BleaKill (18. August 2009)

Nachtelf sucht Baum im Morgentau!


----------



## Lisko34 (18. August 2009)

Menschen Magier sucht Braut zum Wurst Grillen oder einfach cool Eis am Stiel machen !!  


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Flederfried (18. August 2009)

Suche Elfin aus Darnassus.
Bitte Bild vom Bankfach beilegen.


----------



## Uxuxubi (18. August 2009)

Möchte an dieser Stelle einen eigenen Post von mir zitieren, der eigentlich zum Aufmischen des "Kontaktsuche-Sammelthreads" gedacht war.





Uxuxubi schrieb:


> Kuh für Mondscheinspaziergänge durch Mulgore gesucht!
> 
> Hallo Ihr Huftiere da draußen. Ich, ein junger männlicher Taure mit einem hang zum Gestalltwandeln, vermögend mit eigenem Vieh für gemeinsame Ausritte, suche eine hübsche junge Kuh, die mit mir die Weiden von Mulgore abgrasen möchte und gerne abends beim gemeinsamen flatulieren die Sternschnuppen zählt. Eigenheim nähe Silbermond vorhanden. Ruhige Lage!
> 
> ...


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

Flederfried schrieb:


> Suche Elfin aus Darnassus.
> Bitte Bild vom Bankfach beilegen.


Da melden sich ganz sicher jetzt ganz viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (18. August 2009)

Oger sucht Murloc Frau zum verspeißen


----------



## Loyld (18. August 2009)

Gnom Schurke mit spitzem Dolch sucht nette Blutelfen Dame im Lack und Leder Kostüm


----------



## Kafka (18. August 2009)

Böser böser Orc Todesritter sucht Hexenmeister der ihn einen Sukkubus zum züchtigen beschwört (grosszügiges TG für den Hexer!!!)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie groß ist ein kleiner Gnom?


Kleiner als ein Großer gnom ?!


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. August 2009)

Joergsen schrieb:


> naja melken kann man so oder so verstehen..in bio anscheinend aufgepasst aber trotzdem keinerlei phantasie....


LOL

Dir is aber klar, dass das dann kein "Melken" is ? ^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (18. August 2009)

Weibliche Drachin sucht 100Männliche Gnome für Gangbang


----------



## Assasins (18. August 2009)

Rassiger Krieger Zwerg sucht ne versaute Gnom Hexenmeisterin  für diverse Fesselspielchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einsamer, schüchterner  Mensch Paladien mit leichter Blasenschwäche sucht ne vollbusige Draenei Dame zum in die Arme nehmen.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Weibliche Drachin sucht 100Männliche Gnome für Gangbang


Bitte dann in if veranstalten, wäre sicher lustig *lol*


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (18. August 2009)

Powidl schrieb:


> Der Klassiker(sinngemäß):
> 
> Blutelfin sucht Tauren mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal.




lol der ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

naja fragen kann man ja mal gibts hier weibliche wesen die auf ysera zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutschwert (18. August 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Weibliche Drachin sucht 100Männliche Gnome für Gangbang



Oh man selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. August 2009)

das der assiklasiker fehlt wundert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F*cken?  
[ ]ja
[ ]nein  
[ ]Ah, ich bin gnom ich platze du freak


----------



## Lotako (18. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...



Wohl nicht viel mit sexualität zu tun hm ?


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

Was wird dat wenns fertig ist?
1. eine aufklärungsseite über sexualkunde?
2. eine seite für sm,ler
oder doch für die kanibalen unter uns?
was ich hier teilweise lese da wird mir übel!


----------



## Raveneye (18. August 2009)

Netter Blizzardmitarbeiter sucht Magierin mit Int. Buff und Serverkentnissen.


----------



## Kremlin (18. August 2009)

Zwerg sucht schöne Nachtelfe für schöne Stunden. Sie kann auch etwas krumm gebaut sein, ist ja egal, denn der Turm von Pisa ist ja auch alles andere als gerade und lässt sich trotzdem gut besteigen.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (18. August 2009)

Stattlich Draneijäger sucht gut aussehende Nachtelfe oder Draneiin, die nichts gegen Tiere im Haus hat^^


----------



## Rudall (18. August 2009)

Er, Level 80, Draenei, Magier, sucht Sie zum verzaubern. Du bist von Kopf bis Huf ein Rasseweib, stehst auf Butter und Goblinüberbrückungskabel? Dann melde dich bei mir und zusammen lassen wir die Funken fliegen. Bist du eine Jägerdame, dann lasse doch bitte dein Pet beim Stallmeister wenn wir uns treffen.


----------



## Dexter2000 (18. August 2009)

Verrückter Gronn sucht 9567 Weibliche gnominen zum stampfen und Tanzen
Männlicher Magiezüchtiger Blutelf Magier sucht Viele Weibliche frauen mit sehr viel energie für ein Romantisches Dinner


----------



## Slavik2j (18. August 2009)

Episch Bestückter Undead Mage sucht Horde Weibschen um zu zeigen das net nur der Eisblock knüppel hart ist.

 Tauren Schamane sucht Blutelfin für Privaten Totem Table Dance (Zwillinge gerne Gesehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orphar (18. August 2009)

Suche Frau mit Neveau oder anderer Hautcreme


----------



## Deacon1980 (18. August 2009)

Du warst böse ?
Du willst gezüchtigt werden ?

Dann bist du bei mir genau richtig !
Ich, (w) würde dich gern besuchen zum einarbeiten meiner Reitgerte ...

Call WOW-555-NASE :-)


----------



## Flederfried (18. August 2009)

Untoter sucht Untote.
Ja ich möchte ein Auge auf dich werfen.
Und dann die ganze Nacht tanzen bis die Fetzen fliegen.


----------



## Thí (18. August 2009)

Heilpriester sucht Sie, für heisse Doktorspielchen!


----------



## Flederfried (18. August 2009)

Untoter sucht Untote für nekrophile Spielchen.

Zieh dich aus bis auf die Knochen!


----------



## Bracke (18. August 2009)

Schurke sucht Priesterin um ihr Beichte und Kleidung abzulegen.


----------



## CP9 (18. August 2009)

Gnom Hexer sucht anderen Hexer zum Sukkubus Tausch xD


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (18. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...



Made my Day xD


----------



## Skywalker (18. August 2009)

Macht mal weiter...!!

Seit langem mal ein Thread hier, bei dem ich so richtig lachen kann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRu (18. August 2009)

"Süße Tauren Druidin (210 Kg) sucht starken Mann, der spielend leicht die aufmerksamkeit aller Bekommt und Ordentlich einstecken kann, zum Hegen und Pflegen. Ebenfalls werden 3 Begleiter gesucht die gern  von der Seite drauf hauen aber damit leben können nicht die erste geige zu spielen, Rasse und Geschlecht egal."

War mal als sng makro für meine Dudu geplant. Die Gilde fands super im channel versteht leider kaum einer Spaß ^.^

mfg


----------



## theduke666 (18. August 2009)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Macht mal weiter...!!
> 
> Seit langem mal ein Thread hier, bei dem ich so richtig lachen kann...
> 
> ...


Na wenigstens einer -.-


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Nachtelf sucht Gnomin zum Helm polieren.


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> "Süße Tauren Druidin (210 Kg) sucht starken Mann, der spielend leicht die aufmerksamkeit aller Bekommt und Ordentlich einstecken kann, zum Hegen und Pflegen. Ebenfalls werden 3 Begleiter gesucht die gern von der Seite drauf hauen aber damit leben können nicht die erste geige zu spielen, Rasse und Geschlecht egal."
> 
> War mal als sng makro für meine Dudu geplant. Die Gilde fands super im channel versteht leider kaum einer Spaß ^.^
> 
> mfg



xD Beim 2. mal hatte ichs xD

//EDIT: sry 4doppelpost


----------



## Membaris (18. August 2009)

Paladin sucht gleichgesinnte Paldinin zum gemeinsamen Blasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremaine01 (18. August 2009)

Eule sucht Bäumchen zwecks Nestbau.


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. August 2009)

necrophiler zwerg sucht untotes weibchen für lange dunkle nächte.


----------



## Monoecus (18. August 2009)

Orphar schrieb:


> Suche Frau mit Neveau oder anderer Hautcreme



Wer oder was ist "Neveau"?!


----------



## kylezcouzin (18. August 2009)

Blutrünstiger Orc Warri sucht netteNachtelfen Dame um auch seine feminine Seite ausleben zu können,denn auch Orcs brauchen liebe.

Geile Idee der Thread xD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (18. August 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist "Neveau"?!


Wahrscheinlich eine bessere Bezeichnung für diesen Thread...

Meine Meinung zu dem Thread: Pubertät ist grausam!


----------



## Membaris (18. August 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem Thread: Pubertät ist grausam!




Ein bischen Spaß muss sein Taenzer ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (18. August 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> "Süße Tauren Druidin (210 Kg) sucht starken Mann, der spielend leicht die aufmerksamkeit aller Bekommt und Ordentlich einstecken kann, zum Hegen und Pflegen. Ebenfalls werden 3 Begleiter gesucht die gern  von der Seite drauf hauen aber damit leben können nicht die erste geige zu spielen, Rasse und Geschlecht egal."






Powidl schrieb:


> xD Beim 2. mal hatte ichs xD




Geht mir genauso. Der war echt nicht übel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (18. August 2009)

Weiblich, Lvl 80, Sukkubus sucht:
Starkes männliches Wesen, das sich unterwerfen lassen will. (Hexenmeister ausgenommen)


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

Dieser Humor ist geschmackssache bist ja nicht gezwungen, hier zu posten oder zu lesen.

Schlankes Kätzchn sucht 40k life Bärchn zum Kuschln


----------



## Jamaican (18. August 2009)

Troll sucht Trollin die auf dicke Hauer steht. 
Sie sollte nicht größer als ich sein.


----------



## Ilunadin (18. August 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Paladin sucht gleichgesinnte Paldinin zum gemeinsamen Blasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nimm keine Paladina,die kann nur alle 5 Minuten und das nur für ~12 Sekunden =(






WhoRu schrieb:


> "Süße Tauren Druidin (210 Kg) sucht starken Mann, der spielend leicht die aufmerksamkeit aller Bekommt und Ordentlich einstecken kann, zum Hegen und Pflegen. Ebenfalls werden 3 Begleiter gesucht die gern  von der Seite drauf hauen aber damit leben können nicht die erste geige zu spielen, Rasse und Geschlecht egal."
> 
> War mal als sng makro für meine Dudu geplant. Die Gilde fands super im channel versteht leider kaum einer Spaß ^.^
> 
> mfg



Kreativ =) Find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren_Taerar (18. August 2009)

einsamer sucht einsame zum einsamen ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (18. August 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Ein bischen Spaß muss sein Taenzer ^^



Vielleicht bin ich ja humorlos... *)
Aber ich hab über kaum ein Posting lachen können...

grüße
wolke

*) Ich vermute aber eher, dass ich über das Alter hinweg bin - Mit 15 hätte ich darüber auch gelacht.

Edit: Obwohl... Ein bischen erinnert mich das auch an Ü30-Parties... Die sind aber auch selten "Neveau"voller.


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja humorlos... *)
> Aber ich hab über kaum ein Posting lachen können...
> 
> grüße
> ...


Alter knacker du ,) (ne scherz)
Wenn dus nicht ausstehn kannst bzw. ned dein Geschmack is, dann lass es bleibn. Musst ja hier nicht herum weinen.
BTT pls.


----------



## Square123 (18. August 2009)

Nachm richtig beschissenen Arbeitstag genau das richtige, um die Stimmung ma wieder bissl hochzudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daaniel (18. August 2009)

Männlicher Hexer und seine Sukkubus suchen noch jemanden um gemeinsame peitschenabende zu veranstalten


----------



## wolkentaenzer (18. August 2009)

Powidl schrieb:


> BTT pls.



Topic war aber ursprünglich Singelbörse und nicht der Austausch pornografischer Gedanken irgendwelcher CUVs...

Aber für viele junge Männer scheinen Frauen ja auch nur zwei Zwecken zu dienen...


----------



## checka9 (18. August 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> ... sucht Viele Weibliche frauen ...



o_O


----------



## HypoKondriak (18. August 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Topic war aber ursprünglich Singelbörse und nicht der Austausch pornografischer Gedanken irgendwelcher CUVs...
> 
> Aber für viele junge Männer scheinen Frauen ja auch nur zwei Zwecken zu dienen...



Ist ja gut du Heuler. Frauen sind für 2 sachen gut, Bett + Kochen


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taure sucht Taurin zum trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (18. August 2009)

@wolkentaenzer: Gebe dir Recht, dass hier einige Beispiele wohl nur der eigenen gedanklichen Befriedigung dienen. Trotzdem würde ich deswegen nicht direkt das ganze Thema verteufeln. Sind hier einige lustige und brauchbare Vorschläge dabei. Siehe "WhoRu".

Ich selber bin auch schon Richtung 30 unterwegs, möchte aber nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, dass ich solche anstößigen Sachen nicht mehr lustig finde. Im Gegenteil, erst wenn man ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat, versteht man doch auch die ganzen Anspielungen. Und generell solltest du mal einen Blick in die Partnersuche deiner Tageszeitung werfen. Dort stehen z.T. wesentlich anstößigere Dinge. Nur ein wenig _'blumiger'_ verpackt, als die User es hier tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powidl (18. August 2009)

XD
(w) Sucht ihren Arthas unter den Männern. (Unter 80 geht gar nix ,) )


----------



## wolkentaenzer (18. August 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> @wolkentaenzer: Gebe dir Recht, dass hier einige Beispiele wohl nur der eigenen gedanklichen Befriedigung dienen. Trotzdem würde ich deswegen nicht direkt das ganze Thema verteufeln. Sind hier einige lustige und brauchbare Vorschläge dabei. Siehe "WhoRu".


Ich verteufel hier doch gar nichts... Ich bezweifle nur das allgemeine Niveau der Postings... Den ersten Vorschlag:


> - Untoter sucht Braut zum abfaulen. Gewünscht werden nur Frauen mit vorhandenen Gliedmassen.


Fand ich sogar sehr amüsant.. Deswegen hab ich auch weiter gelesen. Einige Vorschläge sind tatsächlich recht brauchbar.




Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich selber bin auch schon Richtung 30 unterwegs, möchte aber nicht anmaßen zu behaupten, dass ich solche anstößigen Sachen nicht mehr lustig finde. Und generell, solltest du mal einen Blick in die Partnersuche deiner Tageszeitung werfen. Dort stehen z.T. wesentlich anstößigere Dinge. Nur schöner verpackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Anzeigen in der Partnersuche in den Tageszeitungen sind fast ausschliesslich aus dem horizontalen Gewerbe. Nur eben als Partnersuche verpackt.


----------



## Zurrak (18. August 2009)

Ich bin ein (schwer)rüstiger Orc (80) und liebe die elementaren Dinge des Lebens. Ich bin Blitz(sauber) und mein Hobby ist das schnitzen von Totems. Wenn du weiblich, ab 70  jetzt nicht geschockt bist, dann melde dich unter Chiffre 123456789


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (18. August 2009)

Von Mann zu Mann:

"Nachtelf sucht seinesgleichen für Höhlen des Wehklagens"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (18. August 2009)

Untoter Priester sucht lebenden Magier zum Klippenspringen.

Gnom für alles. Tagessatz 5 Gold.


----------



## Talismaniac (18. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> was ich hier teilweise lese da wird mir übel!



geilt mich noch immer am meisten an xD
wenn du nich w sein solltest dann vergiss das doch bitte wieder..

btt.: Krieger sucht nette Frau die ihm viel beibringen kann und 2x 2handwaffen! xD


----------



## Satarion (18. August 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> Blutelf sucht Blutelf.




oO


----------



## Seryma (18. August 2009)

Masochistisch veranlagter Gnom sucht 2 männliche Tauren für gemeinsame Nächte..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (18. August 2009)

Powidl schrieb:


> Alter knacker du ,) (ne scherz)
> Wenn dus nicht ausstehn kannst bzw. ned dein Geschmack is, dann lass es bleibn. Musst ja hier nicht herum weinen.
> BTT pls.


Warum nicht? Er hat Recht.
Ihr lebt nicht auf einer einsamen Insel, also lebt gefälligst mit Kritik.


----------



## Esda (18. August 2009)

Einsame Taurenfrau sucht liebevollen Ihn (Taure, männlich, Farbenblind) um gemeinsam über die Wiese zu tollen und Blumen zu pflücken. Kälbchen in fernerer Zukunft möglich.

Troll sucht rollige Trollfrau für nicht ganz so chillige Stunden. Voodoostab vorhanden. 
Mindestens zweihundert Paarungen pro Nacht.


----------



## Cybereule (18. August 2009)

Druide sucht Druidin um seine Samen zu verteilen.(In der Erde versteht sich)


----------



## Severos (18. August 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> Von Mann zu Mann:
> 
> "Nachtelf sucht seinesgleichen für Höhlen des Wehklagens"
> 
> ...



Looool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Definitiv mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jice (18. August 2009)

Jägersfrau sucht Druiden, der den Beastmaster in ihr weckt (ich werd dich zähmen bis du groß udn Rot wirst )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jäger sucht Frau zum gemeinsamen Waffen polieren


----------



## Elfmeterschuetze (18. August 2009)

Männlicher Nachtelf sucht Heil-Druidin (Rasse egal) zum schmusen!


----------



## Synus (18. August 2009)

Suche meinen Schlüssel


----------



## Zodttd (18. August 2009)

Zwerg DK sucht Blutelf-Schmiedin die seinen Kolben poliert.

das ist eindeutig zweideutig!


----------



## Cybereule (18. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Zwerg DK sucht Blutelf-Schmiedin die seinen Kolben poliert.
> 
> das ist eindeutig zweideutig!



Zweihandkolben?


----------



## LainX (18. August 2009)

Mänlicher Nachtelf sucht gleich geschlechtlichen zum gemeinsamen suchen von Feuchten Astlöchern im Wald cO


----------



## theduke666 (18. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Zwerg DK sucht Blutelf-Schmiedin die seinen Kolben poliert.
> 
> das ist eindeutig zweideutig!


Ah, ahso, erst mit dem Nachsatz hat das auch jeder verstanden.
Und ich dachte schon. Aber so.....
OLOLOLOL


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. August 2009)

Elfmeterschuetze schrieb:


> Männlicher Nachtelf sucht Heil-Druidin (Rasse egal) zum schmusen!


Na da bleiben noch so viel Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei den Rassen!


----------



## Ganur (18. August 2009)

blutelf sucht blutelfin nicht nur zum gemeinsamen mana saugen


----------



## MiniMephisto (18. August 2009)

Troll Schaman sucht Trollin für schockige Dschungelnächte


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. August 2009)

Paladin sucht gut aussehende Paladina die Blasen geskillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fensterchef (18. August 2009)

Goblin sucht Gobline für eine kurze Nacht... denn Zeit ist Geld^^    Die einzige Bedingung damit es eine längere werden könnte, ist eine volle Brieftasche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hengireal (18. August 2009)

Durchtriebener Orc sucht willige Draenei-Damen für Kriegshymnenschlucht bei mir zu Hause. Troll-Nachkommen möglich.


----------



## Thokaan (18. August 2009)

Tauren Deathknight sucht Blutelf Deathnight für gemeinsamen Naxxramas baden


----------



## schmetti (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gnom mit Ganzkörperkondom sucht Taurenfrau um ihn ihr zu verschwinden.




Seltsame Phantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thavron (18. August 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> Blutelf sucht Blutelf.




made my day xDDD



Süße Moonkin-Elfe wünscht sich starken Wendigo-Mann der sie bei kalten Winternächten in den Arm nimmt


----------



## Thokaan (18. August 2009)

Kleiner Blutelf Hexer sucht starke Taurin zum züchtigen


----------



## crescent (18. August 2009)

Katze sucht Bär zum schmusen <3


----------



## Chínín (18. August 2009)

Mensch sucht Schaf!


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2009)

darf man  sich hier auch melden?

Erzmagierin sucht König zum ins bett legen.


----------



## Allysekos (18. August 2009)

Troll sucht Trollin,die ihm kleine Kinder zum Essen macht.


----------



## Vallar (18. August 2009)

Nachtelf sucht Heildruidin mit feuchtem Astloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Troll sucht Trollin,die ihm kleine Kinder zum Essen macht.


mach ich!Welcher server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Away (18. August 2009)

Rothaarige, gutaussehende Paladina (menschlich) sucht nach einer attraktiven Nachtelfen-Priesterin für gemeinsame, zarte wie harte, Treiben durch die Wälder Azeroths.


----------



## Er4yzer (18. August 2009)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Paladin sucht gut aussehende Paladina die Blasen geskillt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der mit dem mana saugen war auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WEITER SO!


----------



## much94 (18. August 2009)

Gepflegter Gnom Hexenmeister mit prallem...  sucht Nachtelfin für eine Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibib (18. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> In Biologie nich ganz aufgepasst hm ?
> Oder schon mal ´n Bullen mit Euter gesehen ? xD ...



Dann sollteste Dir aber mal ganz genau die Southpark-Folge "Hundemelken" anschauen, Sir Wagi, ich sag nur "rote Rakete"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bane93 (18. August 2009)

Taure sucht Taurin ohne Red Bull .... Das werden nur wenige verstehen^^


----------



## Adnuf (18. August 2009)

Schurke(M) sucht  Weibliches Wesen mit Guten EQ für gemeinsame Nackt Raids. Rasse und Klasse Egal!


----------



## Weisheit (18. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kleiner als ein Großer gnom ?!


Vielleicht ist der Kleine Gnom kleiner als der Große Gnom. Vielleicht ist er aber größer als der Kleinste Gnom und nur geringfügig kleiner als der Mittelgroße Gnom.

(Jemand The Wee Free Men von Pratchett gelesen? Zu deutsch. Kleine freie Männer)


----------



## Marvo666 (18. August 2009)

Flederfried schrieb:


> Untoter sucht Untote.
> Ja ich möchte ein Auge auf dich werfen.
> Und dann die ganze Nacht tanzen bis die Fetzen fliegen.



Haha, klingt eher nach Lepra im Endstadium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (18. August 2009)

HAHA wie geil. Nach langer zeit mal ein Thread wo man mal so richtig lachen kann. Dabei weiß ich gar nicht was lustiger ist.
Die antworten hier oder die Zitate die bei vielen unten drunter stehen^^ die sind nämlich auch manchmal echt genial.


----------



## Zhiala (18. August 2009)

"(Jemand The Wee Free Men von Pratchett gelesen? Zu deutsch. Kleine freie Männer)"

crivens! ...natürlich hab ich =) so wie fast alle anderen Bücher von ihm auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hexenmeisterin vermietet ihren Sukkubus stundenweise, keine Haftung, keine Garantie 
(wieso ~us? ist doch ne männliche Endung und das Viech ist definitiv weiblich)


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2009)

Untoter sucht Draenei Jägerin mit langen blauen Haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (18. August 2009)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> als letztes mal in der Gilde nichts los war. Kam die Idee einer Ingame "Partnerbörse". Also wie würde die Kontaktanzeige eures WoW Chars in einer Partnerbörse aussehen?
> Hier mal ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:
> 
> ...



Die zweite Anzeige würde niemals gedruckt werden, wegen Logik- und Rechtschreibfehlern.

1. es heißt Tauren
2. es heißt auch bei weiblichen Tauren "der Tauren", man fügt dann nurnoch "weiblich" hinzu (der weibliche Tauren und der männliche Tauren)
3. Tauren haben keine Euter und geben (egal ob männlich oder weibliche) keine Milch. Sie stammen ja nichtmal von Kühen ab, und wenn, ein männlicher Tauren wäre somit ein Bulle, und die geben keine Milch.

Find ich somit also total Witzlos und leider machen diesen Fehler immer noch 99% aller Spieler. Ich habe auch schon "die Menschin" gelesen... sowas tut wirklich weh.
Und was sind "Gliedmassen"? Glieder in Massen? Was du suchst sind wohl eher Gließmaße.

Ja ich bin ein Spaßkiller, und? Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei.


----------



## Eatmymoo (18. August 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> Von Mann zu Mann:
> 
> "Nachtelf sucht seinesgleichen für Höhlen des Wehklagens"
> 
> ...



rofl made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich mal nicht so ein mimimi thread und sogar richtig amüsant


----------



## WarlockLuth (18. August 2009)

Schwarzhaarige Blutelfen Schurkin in enger Lederrüstung sucht starken Mensch Krieger, der ihre Waffen poliert...(Achtung, Mehrdeutig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Werfloh (18. August 2009)

Worgen(m) sucht Feral-Druidin um seinen (Jagd)Trieb auszuleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iolair (18. August 2009)

...und ich dachte, es wären meine Vorurteile gegen Allies und Ihre Astloch vorliebe.

Na ja, vielleicht gibt es im nächsten Addon ja ein Taschen Astloch für Allies.


----------



## Liberiana (18. August 2009)

Bane93 schrieb:


> Taure sucht Taurin ohne Red Bull .... Das werden nur wenige verstehen^^



Eigentlich musst du es ja andersherum schreiben, falls du es so meinst, wie ich es verstehe:

Taure sucht Red Bull ohne Taurin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (18. August 2009)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Du warst böse ?
> Du willst gezüchtigt werden ?
> 
> Dann bist du bei mir genau richtig !
> ...



ruft man da net bei arthur spooner an? ;D


----------



## Bren McGuire (18. August 2009)

Roter Bulle sucht Taurin zum Wachbleiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFisch85 (18. August 2009)

Zwerg ohne Alkoholproblem sucht Zwergin, um das zu ändern...


----------



## aidyn91 (18. August 2009)

Aroganter, ignoranter und intoleranter Blutelf Paladin sucht zickige, abgemagerte, hysterische Blutelf-Hexenmeisterin um gemeinsam alle Lebewesen die nicht unseren Erwartungen entsprechen zu verachten, zu verspotten und zu verfluchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ungefähr


----------



## ÆbämÆ (18. August 2009)

Süßes Kätzchen sucht Kratzbaum ;D


----------



## Korgor (18. August 2009)

Einsamer Krieger sucht B11in für Spielchen mit dem Zauberstab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (18. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Die zweite Anzeige würde niemals gedruckt werden, wegen Logik- und Rechtschreibfehlern.
> 
> 1. es heißt Tauren
> 2. es heißt auch bei weiblichen Tauren "der Tauren", man fügt dann nurnoch "weiblich" hinzu (der weibliche Tauren und der männliche Tauren)
> ...



Eigentlich wollt ich ja hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Rechtschreibung und Sinn/Unsinn des Posts eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das es Tauren und nicht Taure heisst, ist mir klar. Den Fehler gestehe ich zu.
Das Taurin sollte eine Anspielung sein auf den Stoff Taurin und ich habs mit Absicht so falsch geschrieben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurin
Gerüchteweise sagt man Taurin bestehe aus Stiersperma und deshalb fand ichs auch passend.
Die Tauren stammen von Kühen / Stieren ab und haben in WoW keinen Euter, das stimmt. Jedoch sollte das eine Andeutung auf das Glied vom Mann sein und wurde hier auch von den meisten so verstanden. 
Btw. man kann beides melken. Man reibt am beiden bis ne weisse Flüssigkeit rauskommt, die eiweisshaltig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gliedmassen ist das richtige Wort. Du solltest besser Mal in Google suchen bevor du jemanden wegen Rechtschreibefehler anmotzt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliedmassen
Was ich aber interessant finde. Du hast jedes Wort bemängelt, das richtig geschrieben wurde. Aber das "abfaulen" hast du nicht bemängelt. Abfaulen ist in dem ganzen Beitrag das einzige Wort, dass nicht wirklich schön ist. In Wirklichkeit müsste es verfaulen heissen. Es sollte aber eher ein "Anagramm" sein zwischen den Worten verfaulen und abhängen.


----------



## Flederfried (18. August 2009)

Spaßbremsen?


----------



## Elminator (18. August 2009)

Gliedmassen ist das richtige Wort. Du solltest besser Mal in Google suchen bevor du jemanden wegen Rechtschreibefehler anmotzt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliedmassen


Ich gebe dir zwar recht, und stehe 100% hinter dir, aber schau dir mal deinen Link an... und dann poste das wort was ganz oben steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Erste hilfe kundige sucht Astralen für gemeinsamen (ver)bund der Ehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (19. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Die zweite Anzeige würde niemals gedruckt werden, wegen Logik- und Rechtschreibfehlern.
> 
> 1. es heißt Tauren
> 2. es heißt auch bei weiblichen Tauren "der Tauren", man fügt dann nurnoch "weiblich" hinzu (der weibliche Tauren und der männliche Tauren)
> ...



Doch sehr wohl =) hab da n geiles pic nur iwie will der den dreck net hochladen -.- 

Edit: Hier einfach ma das Pic von meinem Netlog acc xD guckst du hier ->
http://de.netlog.com/ScHAMAnPower/photo/ph...90986748#photos


----------



## Akollos (19. August 2009)

Schurke(M) sucht  Weibliches Wesen mit Guten EQ für gemeinsame Nackt Raids. Rasse und Klasse Egal!


oh jeah
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (19. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Find ich somit also total Witzlos und....



Einfach mal Fr... halten....Wenns dich nich interessiert oder nicht lustig ist musst du es nicht lesen. So einfach oder?


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (19. August 2009)

Ich Level 70, weiblich, verspielte Katze sucht: Starken männlichen Heilbaum, an dem ich meine Krallen wetzen kann. Die Heiltränke und Manatränke, werden von mir persönlich herstellt. Wenn du keine Angst vor Krallenspielchen hast und dich selber gut heilen kannst, dann melde dich bei mir. Chiffere 333112


----------



## GrayWolf (19. August 2009)

Gnomischer Minenarbeiter sucht Tauren zwecks gemeinsamer Höhlenforschung! Geschlecht spielt keine Rolle!


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

Troll Schamane sucht Weibliches etwas das sein Mojo in wallung bringt...


ich find den thread ganz lustig, zwar sind einige "anzeigen" sehr explizit, jedoch dient das thema ja nur der belustigung, in so fern passt.


----------



## Darkbartleby (19. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Find ich somit also total Witzlos und leider machen diesen Fehler immer noch 99% aller Spieler. Ich habe auch schon "die Menschin" gelesen... sowas tut wirklich weh.
> Und was sind "Gliedmassen"? Glieder in Massen? Was du suchst sind wohl eher Gließmaße.
> 
> Ja ich bin ein Spaßkiller, und? Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei.



du bist kein spasskiller, du bist nur ein ein forentroll der kein Rl hat und genau so wenig Rl-freunde.
sowas findest du witzlos? wayne? die 9 seiten voll von werbeanzeigen zeigen was ganz anderes.


----------



## hoti82 (19. August 2009)

wenn ich noch wow spielen wuerde wuerde meine  anzeige so ausehen:

Huebsche Blutelfin  Todesritterin sucht lebende zum gemeinsamen metzeln


----------



## DeathDragon (19. August 2009)

Schurke mit geskillter Lebenskraft sucht Frau zum Vergnügen. Ich hab garantiert mehr Energie!

Krieger sucht Masochisten um seine Wut abzubauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese Spassbremsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frán85 (19. August 2009)

Rassige Draneijägerin sucht einen starken Tauren der sich zähmen lässt. Für einen regelmäßigen Ausritt und gemeinsame Hufpflege ist auf jedenfall gesorgt. Also melde dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavik2j (19. August 2009)

@ Black Devil 2007

Die zweite Anzeige würde niemals gedruckt werden, wegen Logik- und Rechtschreibfehlern.

1. es heißt Tauren
2. es heißt auch bei weiblichen Tauren "der Tauren", man fügt dann nurnoch "weiblich" hinzu (der weibliche Tauren und der männliche Tauren)
3. Tauren haben keine Euter und geben (egal ob männlich oder weibliche) keine Milch. Sie stammen ja nichtmal von Kühen ab, und wenn, ein männlicher Tauren wäre somit ein Bulle, und die geben keine Milch.

Find ich somit also total Witzlos und leider machen diesen Fehler immer noch 99% aller Spieler. Ich habe auch schon "die Menschin" gelesen... sowas tut wirklich weh.
Und was sind "Gliedmassen"? Glieder in Massen? Was du suchst sind wohl eher Gließmaße.

Ja ich bin ein Spaßkiller, und? Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Musst ja echt ein Beschissenes Leben haben um dich an sowas hochziehen zu müssen.
Geht doch lieber mal raus ein Eis essen, oder triff dich mit Freunden. (falls Vorhanden)
Und wenn du es doch so Witzlos findest wieso liest du dir dann die Einträge durch, schließ einfach das Fenster und deine Logik- und Rechtschreib Welt ist wieder voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Dextra17 (19. August 2009)

Männlicher Blutelf Pala, mit Drang häufig den Ruhestein benutzen zu müssen, sucht eine nette Blutelfendame, die eben diesen nach Gebrauch in Schuss hält. Und mich natürlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (19. August 2009)

Je nach 80er Char

1) Hübsche, etwas untote Blutelfe sucht Mann für gemeinsame schöne Stunden und Allyhetzjagden. PS: Interessenten sollten ghullieb sein.

2) Nur leicht angefaulter, untoter Hexenmeister sucht Frau, die genauso viel Spaß daran hat, Feinde zu quälen wie ich.


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> E Jedoch sollte das eine Andeutung auf das Glied vom Mann sein und wurde hier auch von den meisten so verstanden.
> Btw. man kann beides melken. Man reibt am beiden bis ne weisse Flüssigkeit rauskommt, die eiweisshaltig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg
Hoffentlich macht Blizz den Laden hier bald zu.
Wenn ein WoW-Interessierter sich hierhin verirren sollte...
...super Antiwerbung.


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Elminator schrieb:


> Gliedmassen ist das richtige Wort. Du solltest besser Mal in Google suchen bevor du jemanden wegen Rechtschreibefehler anmotzt.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliedmassen


Habe ich jetzt IRGENDETWAS verpasst?
Nur weil Wikipedia FALSCH geschriebene Sachen weiterleitet?
Es heisst immer noch Gliedmaßen, so steht es auch in Wikipedia.... also: EPIC Fail.
Davon abgesehen: Nicht buffed oder Wikipedia und schon garnicht GOOGLE geben die deutsche Rechtschreibung vor, sondern
immer noch der Duden.



Darkbartleby schrieb:


> sowas findest du witzlos? wayne? die 9 seiten voll von werbeanzeigen zeigen was ganz anderes.


Lol, was denn genau?



Slavik2j schrieb:


> Musst ja echt ein Beschissenes Leben haben um dich an sowas hochziehen zu müssen.
> Geht doch lieber mal raus ein Eis essen, oder triff dich mit Freunden. (falls Vorhanden)
> Und wenn du es doch so Witzlos findest wieso liest du dir dann die Einträge durch, schließ einfach das Fenster und deine Logik- und Rechtschreib Welt ist wieder voll in Ordnung.


Lern erstmal zitieren.
Wenn Du das kannst, lerne Fullquotes zu vermeiden.
Dann lerne, das es auch Leute mit anderen Meinungen gibt.
Dann melde Dich nochmal.


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

oh man was es hier für korintenkacker gibt ;-)

Thrall sucht unterwürfige Hofdame, kann ruhig noch grün hinter den ohren sein


----------



## Cruzia (19. August 2009)

Süße Gnomen Hexe sucht männliches Opfer jeder Rasse zum mana saugen


----------



## Bluebarcode (19. August 2009)

Taure sucht weibchen zum umschlingendorntal und tausendmalnageln.


----------



## DeathDragon (19. August 2009)

In diesem Moment muss ich mich wohl dafür entschuldigen, dass ich Schweizer bin und wir in unserer Rechtschreibung das ß nicht existiert. Wir verwenden hierführ einfach ein ss. Manchmal frag ich mich echt was hier für Leute unterwegs sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Bärtiger Zwerg sucht bärtige Zwergenbraut für gemeinsame Höhelnforschung.
Musst irgendwie an Herr der Ringe denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (19. August 2009)

[attachment=8691:chAosP_1172059019.jpg]

Mehr muss man zu dem Thema Rechtschreibung in einem Forum nichtmehr sagen.. !


----------



## Cruzia (19. August 2009)

wen interessiert denn heir die Rechtschreibung, das wird schnell abgetippt und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Hexenmeister sucht Dämonin zum unterwerfen.

Gnom Ingeneur sucht Elfe zum Gemeinsammen Nageln.


----------



## Werhamster (19. August 2009)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> Aroganter, ignoranter und intoleranter Blutelf Paladin sucht zickige, abgemagerte, hysterische Blutelf-Hexenmeisterin um gemeinsam alle Lebewesen die nicht unseren Erwartungen entsprechen zu verachten, zu verspotten und zu verfluchen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich, wuschelig aussehender Tauren Druide suche weibliche Nachtelfe die gut zu Vögeln ist, bzw selbst einer und mit mir durch die Nächte flattern will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ps: Wildwuchs sollte dir nichts ausmachen, ansonsten bin ich das Blühende Leben!


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2009)

eule sucht baum [zum kuscheln]


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> In diesem Moment muss ich mich wohl dafür entschuldigen, dass ich Schweizer bin und wir in unserer Rechtschreibung das ß nicht existiert.


Brauchst Du ja auch nicht, obwohl wir ja eigentlich auf buffed.DE sind.


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

naja bin auch schweizer, und das ist nen unterhaltungstread und keine schulstunde. wer rechtschreibefehler findet soll sie gefälligst behalten. kritik am tread ist eine sache an der schreibweise eine andere. 

und da wir kein buffed.ch haben, werden wir auch weiterhin hier rumhängen. Zudem kann auch gesagt werden, dass viel dialekt verwendet wir, wenn wir das machen würden, wären die bayern wohl die einzigen die ein kleinwenig verstehn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find den tread lustig (auch manchmal bissel derbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wenn aber selbst die arbeitskollegin lacht, welche kein wow zockt, dann hats auch was gutes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TT: Bäumchen aus leidenschaft sucht mimösseliger Krieger der zuneigung braucht


----------



## silas00 (19. August 2009)

Ach lasst die Klugscheisser einfach labern^^
Das sind die, die in der Schule schon immer auf die Nase bekommen haben weil sie kein Spaß verstehen, alles Ernst nehmen und alles korrigieren müssen ....


----------



## giov@nni (19. August 2009)

Mensch Hexenmeistern sucht männlichen gesellen mit Pferdeschwanz, Frisur egal...für gemeinsame Freizeitgestaltung


----------



## Tuminix (19. August 2009)

Kamasutrahäschen sucht Tantraglöckchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> naja bin auch schweizer, und das ist nen unterhaltungstread und keine schulstunde.


Huhu, nicht ich habe die Schreibweise angeprangert, sondern jemand Anderes.
Dieser Andere wurde durch Jemanden darauf hingewiesen, dass die Schreibweise 
ja nachweislich richtig wäre.
Was nicht stimmt und damit ein absoluter Fail war.
Damit ihr Morgen im Diktat nicht verkackt, wenn das Wort "Gliedmaßen"
auftaucht habe ich diese falsche Berichtigung meinerseits wieder berichtigt.

Du siehst, wenn man in einem Thread mal ein bisschen mitliest, und nicht immer
nur die letzten beiden Beiträge, machen manche Sachen plötzlich Sinn.



silas00 schrieb:


> Ach lasst die Klugscheisser einfach labern^^
> Das sind die, die in der Schule schon immer auf die Nase bekommen haben weil sie kein Spaß verstehen, alles Ernst nehmen und alles korrigieren müssen ....


...und jetzt Arbeit haben.


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Huhu, nicht ich habe die Schreibweise angeprangert, sondern jemand Anderes.
> Dieser Andere wurde durch Jemanden darauf hingewiesen, dass die Schreibweise
> ja nachweislich richtig wäre.
> Was nicht stimmt und damit ein absoluter Fail war.
> ...



ja, ich weiss. hab gerade bemerkt, dass da bei meinem post noch was fehlt " naja bin auch schweizer musst dich da ned entschuldigen (@dragon)". sry und ja ich hab alles gelesen und ich finds einfach zum teil einfach nur swas von lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertil (19. August 2009)

tierliebe blutelfe sucht großen, starken taurenkrieger mit epischem 2hand knüppel für gemeinsame nächte (bin nicht zum agressionsabbau geeingnet!)

untoter extremsportler mit glasknochen sucht priesterin, die ihn rezzt, wenn er sterben sollte 

plattenrüstungstragender menschenkrieger, der gerne im schlingendorntal tauchen geht sucht nachtelfdruidin, die ihn aus dem wasser zieht und rezzt, falls er ertrinken sollte 

untoter (gut riechender!) lehrer für erste hilfe sucht junge, hübsche blutelfe um sich in der mund-zu-mund-beatmung weiterzubilden und die weibliche anatomie besser kennen zu lernen


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Wird ja immer besser hier.


----------



## Vertil (19. August 2009)

hau doch wenn´s dir hier nich gefällt 

keiner zwingt dich hier zu bleiben


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2009)

jägerin sucht bär
obwohl eule sucht baum besser ist


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

Vertil schrieb:


> tierliebe blutelfe sucht großen, starken taurenkrieger mit epischem 2hand knüppel für gemeinsame nächte (bin nicht zum agressionsabbau geeingnet!)
> 
> untoter extremsportler mit glasknochen sucht priesterin, die ihn rezzt, wenn er sterben sollte
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja geil!


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

Druidin sucht netten BM Jäger, damit du meinem Bären zügeln kannst! Ich kuschle auch gerne wie ein Kätzchen und falls du nach nem längerem Mond-Spaziergang müde bist, kannst du unterm Bäumchen ein Nickerchen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. August 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Druidin sucht netten BM Jäger, damit du meinem Bären zügeln kannst! Ich kuschle auch gerne wie ein Kätzchen und falls du nach nem längerem Mond-Spaziergang müde bist, kannst du unterm Bäumchen ein Nickerchen machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*meld*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uskper (19. August 2009)

Alter habt ihr alle kein leben


----------



## The Future (19. August 2009)

Uskper schrieb:


> Alter habt ihr alle kein leben


und du kein hirn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




( du tust genau das selbe wie wir als du schriebst )


----------



## Kirimaus (19. August 2009)

Gruppe junger Trollin sucht nette Menschen fürs Abendessen.


----------



## xx-elf (19. August 2009)

Uskper schrieb:


> Alter habt ihr alle kein leben



Heil uns halt hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im ernst wenn ein Hetero in ne Schwulenbar läuft und schreit: "Ich hasse schwule"!!...?


----------



## Ematra (19. August 2009)

- Heterosexueller Paladin sucht andere Fabelwesen. Einhörner mit großem Stachel bevorzugt.


- Heterosexueller Nachtelfenmann sucht andere Fabelwesen. Einhörner mit großem Stachel bevorzugt.


- Paladin sucht Nachtelfenmann.


- Nachtelfenmann sucht Paladin.


- Homosexueller Paladin sucht andere Freunde der Wiederholung tautologischer Redundanzen.


- Homosexueller Nachtelfenmann sucht andere Freunde der Wiederholung redundanter Tautologien.


- Heterosexueller Nachtelfenmann sucht Nachtelf-Feral-Druidin. Welche Gestalt ist egal, will nur mal kräftig an den Bär oder an die Muschi packen.


- Sodomist sucht Feral-Druiden.


- Bauer sucht Taurin zwecks Eröffnung einer gemeinsamen Rinderzucht.


- Trollin aus Zul´Gurub sucht Forentroll.


- Troll sucht Taurin - für tolle Trauringe.


- Draenei-Alien sucht Sigourney Weaver. Im Falle gemeinsamer Nachkommen bitte die Magentropfen nicht vergessen.


- Oralsexfetischist sucht Gleichgesinnte, die keinen Fischgeruch verströmt. Bitte keine Murlocs.


- WoW-Kuschelorcin sucht einen echten Mann, darf gern ein Uruk-Hai aus Mittelerde sein.


- Illidan sucht Partnerin mit Eigenheim. Lage auf intaktem Heimatplanten bevorzugt.


- Nymphomanin sucht Bettgefährten. Keine Casuals.


----------



## freezex (19. August 2009)

Gnom Krieger sucht magier gnomin (mit feuer skill) für heisse dayts.

Mensch Schurkin sucht coolen frostmagier, mensch.

Seit erscheinung von bc einsame Orc Frau sucht irgend wen oder was.

Orc(m) sucht Blutelfe(w) / Untoter(m) sucht Blutelfe(w) / Troll(m) sucht Blutelfe(w) / Taure(m) sucht Blutelfe(w)
Blutelfe(m) sucht Blutelfen(m)


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Vertil schrieb:


> hau doch wenn´s dir hier nich gefällt
> keiner zwingt dich hier zu bleiben


Und keiner kann mich zwingen zu gehen, so ist das nunmal.
gähn


----------



## Ayuran (19. August 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> - Trollin aus Zul´Gurub sucht Forentroll.


 

sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt sehr gut zu manchen leuten in diesem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (19. August 2009)

Draenei sucht Raidboss für Tentakelspiele.
Blutelfe sucht Schurken mit überschüssiger Energie.


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Ayuran schrieb:


> sehr nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit fünf Beiträgen scheinst Du ja auch nicht viel mehr als diesen thread zu kennen.


----------



## Resch (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Mit fünf Beiträgen scheinst Du ja auch nicht viel mehr als diesen thread zu kennen.



Du hast schon ein bißchen langeweile oder? Schlechten "Verkehr" gehabt?


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Mit fünf Beiträgen scheinst Du ja auch nicht viel mehr als diesen thread zu kennen.




Ich hab nicht viel mehr, und kenne trotzdem mehr als diesen beitrag! einige lesen nur und denken sich ihren senf und andere schreiben ihn halt! nu lass mal deine schlechte laune und lies einfach nur oder such dir nen andern tread der dich mehr erheitert.


----------



## Gartarus (19. August 2009)

Suche Hexerin die auf meine Frau Fluch der Sprachen castet


----------



## Acerilia (19. August 2009)

Lord Jaraxxus sucht weibliche Eredar um die Welt zu erobern,und alle Gnome zu unterwerfen.


----------



## Ematra (19. August 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Suche Hexerin die auf meine Frau Fluch der Sprachen castet




Suche Zauberkundigen, der den Dauerdebuff Fluch der Sprachen von meiner Frau nimmt.


----------



## e!ht (19. August 2009)

dieser thread beweist mal wieder das wow spieler fertig mit der realen welt sind.


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> dieser thread beweist mal wieder das wow spieler fertig mit der realen welt sind.




hm wei die reale welt evtl. so trist und grau geworden ist das nicht mehr viel bleibt was das leben lebenswert macht? ich halte es da mit JBO "Verteidiger des Wahren blödsinns"

Lass uns den spass und motte dich mal wieder in deiner Gruft ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (19. August 2009)

cooler thread   /push



Starker Blutelf Todesritter sucht nette junge Nachtelfe um an kalten abenden Ausdauerspiele zu machen


----------



## e!ht (19. August 2009)

Trinex schrieb:


> hm wei die reale welt evtl. so trist und grau geworden ist das nicht mehr viel bleibt was das leben lebenswert macht? ich halte es da mit JBO "Verteidiger des Wahren blödsinns"
> 
> Lass uns den spass und motte dich mal wieder in deiner Gruft ein!
> 
> ...



hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol


----------



## xx-elf (19. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol



Na dann geh halt spielen und lass uns unseren Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (19. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol



was bist du denn für einer???
ich bin auch täglich draußen mit kumpels und spiele basketball und son kram                also halt mal deine fr*** nicht jeder wowler ist n suchti oder grufti


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

> hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol



prima, das ist doch schonmal ein guter anfang zu einem spassbehafteten leben, als nächstes lernst du kapoera und gehst am wochenende mal in die dizze, kaufst dir ne stereoanlage und ein paar cds. wenns mama erlaubt kannst du auch noch ein paar freunde einladen :-)


----------



## Minøtaurus (19. August 2009)

Einsamer Feuerfürst, sucht Raidgruppe für gemeinsame Grillabende. Für hitzige Stimmung kann gesorgt werden.

----

Tauren Druide sucht Tauren Druidin, für gemeinsame Spaziergänge in Mulgore und Brachland


----------



## xx-elf (19. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol



Ich empfle dir einfach mal um von deinen verkorksten Ansichten wegzukommen, dich mit ein paar guten Freunden zu treffen (sofern du welche hast) und einmal ordentlichen einen Trinken zu gehen.

Das ganz aufnehmen und in nüchternem Zustand anhöhren, du wirst geschockt sein.

@Recht-und Grammatikfehler sind gewollt oder durch zu hohen Alkoholkonsum entstanden.


----------



## Sausage (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt IRGENDETWAS verpasst?
> Nur weil Wikipedia FALSCH geschriebene Sachen weiterleitet?
> Es heisst immer noch Gliedmaßen, so steht es auch in Wikipedia.... also: EPIC Fail.
> Davon abgesehen: Nicht buffed oder Wikipedia und schon garnicht GOOGLE geben die deutsche Rechtschreibung vor, sondern
> ...



Wenn ein WoW-Interessierter sich hierhin verirren sollte...
...super Antiwerbung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maerijane (19. August 2009)

Tauren mit epicen 8 meter schwert in der hose sucht Blutelfe zur fernbeziehung


----------



## Rudall (19. August 2009)

Kobold suchen Frau wo nicht nehmen Kerze! DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!

Ich, Orc, von Beruf Kriegshäuptling, suche die Frau an meiner Seite um unserem Volk endlich Frieden zu bringen - oder auch um ein paar Schädel zu zertrümmern, wenn es sein muss.

Anmutiger Blutelf sucht Gleichgesinnte Blutelfen für Tanzabende und Selbstbeweihräucherung vor dem Spiegel.

Liebe Jaina, die Sache mit der Zerstörung allen Lebens und so war ein Fehler. Bitte verzeih mir. Dein Arthi


----------



## Sausage (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Mit fünf Beiträgen scheinst Du ja auch nicht viel mehr als diesen thread zu kennen.



Besser nur 5 Beiträge als 788x Scheisse zu verzapfen. Scheinbar musst du ja eine tolle Arbeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann halt ich ma wieder die Klappe. Klasse Thema, schöner, derber Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (19. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> @Recht-und Grammatikfehler sind gewollt oder durch zu hohen Alkoholkonsum entstanden.



aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

Orc Hunter sucht tierliebes und verspieltes Draenai-Kätzchen zum Treffen im eigenen Stall.


----------



## Galadith (19. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> [...]Was du suchst sind wohl eher Gließmaße[...]




AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

SELPWND!


----------



## Farionius (19. August 2009)

Heiße Blutelfmagiern sucht ebenfalls süsse Blutelfpristerin zum gemeinsamen Mana ausqatschen bis kein Tropfen mehr in uns ist...


----------



## Interminator (19. August 2009)

Rudall schrieb:


> Kobold suchen Frau wo nicht nehmen Kerze! DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!


omg ich kam aus dem lachen nich mehr raus MADE MY DAY XD


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wenn ein WoW-Interessierter sich hierhin verirren sollte...
> ...super Antiwerbung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha, Du hast aufmerksam mitgelesen, mehr als viele Andere hier.
Jetzt erkläre mir nochmal, was Du genau an meinen Aussagen meintest.
Oder soll ich auch was von schwanzlutschenden Blutelfen erzählen?
So richtig eindeutig, doppeldeutig?
Dann wäre die Welt wieder in Ordnung?
Das überlasse ich Euch.



Galadith schrieb:


> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> SELPWND!


Nein, ist er nicht.
Aber Du damit doppelt.


----------



## Fensterchef (19. August 2009)

ist zwar keine YX sucht XY aber ich glaub das passt trotzdem hervoragend hier hinein^^


Hab im Brunnen von Dalaran eine Münze rausgezogen:

Moloks Kupfermünze:

-nur einmal, mehr will ich gar nicht - nur einmal möchte ich mit dem Mädchen reiten-  ... ist irgendwie 2-deutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Weiter so, ist der humorvollste Tread seit LANGEM!!!


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

> Liebe Jaina, die Sache mit der Zerstörung allen Lebens und so war ein Fehler. Bitte verzeih mir. Dein Arthi



muhahahaha schreibt er das bevor oder nachdem der erste nihilum raid über ihn drüber gerannt ist



> Weiter so, ist der humorvollste Tread seit LANGEM!!!



jupp finde ich auch, er sticht positiv aus dem gewine raus :-)


----------



## Dunkelwolf (19. August 2009)

Blutelf sucht Spiegel für schöne Stunden.

Gnom sucht Nachtelfe mit Apfelshampoo.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Blutelf Magier ,der rot mag und eine hübsche Wohnung in Outland besitzt, sucht Mensch Magierin aus einer Hafenstadt, um der (Mana)durst nach mehr zu stillen.

Wer könnte das sein, und wer könnte der meinen?


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

Eismagier sucht Feuermagierin die ihn zum schmelzen bringt.


----------



## Takius (19. August 2009)

Einsamer Troll, der Schnitzarbeiten im gewitter liebt, hat noch Platz frei an der Pfeife!


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Oh... Ich hab noche ein:

"Blauhaariger Dämon mit ausgebrannten Augen sucht nette Mondpriesterin, die ihm dem Exorzismus unterzieht."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (19. August 2009)

Mänlich,Paladin,nicht mehr Jungfrau und 6 x Verheiratet sucht nachtelfinen, gern auch lowies, eiene feste Bezihung (mit oder ohneliebe aber auf jedenfall mit S*X) oder evt sogar ne Hochtzeit


----------



## Noiran (19. August 2009)

Teuflisch gut aussehender Untoter Hexenmeister sucht bösartiges Blutelf mädchen zum Seelensteine tauschen Oo


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

"Rothaarige,heiße Blutelfe mit unstillbarem Manadurst sucht einen Burschen,den sie damit auf Touren bringen kann. Gerne auch von Seiten der Allianz, Haupstache, er hat einen großen Mananwyrm in der Tasche!"

"Waldläufer sucht eine sanfte Katze zum Kuscheln, eine starke Bärin zum austoben und eine schnelle Gepardin für gemeinsame Nächte."

" HEißblütiger Druide sucht eine Dame, die das Tier in ihm wecken will."

"Taurin sucht Bullen zum reiten.Ich habe ausdrucksvolle Augen, lange Wimpern, eine feuchte Zunge. Was kann sich ein Kerl mehr wünschen?"

"Trollin sucht Mann mit Durchhaltevermögen:Ich paare mich, wenn ich wütend bin, bis zu 80 Mal in der Nacht!"

"Zwergin sucht einen Mann, die wie ihr Bier ist: Stark und Dunkel!"

Hey, das macht voll Spaß!


----------



## theduke666 (19. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hey, das macht voll Spaß!


Juhuu, Jipiie....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (19. August 2009)

nachtelf dk sucht irgendwen für gemeinsamen spaß im spiel



nein suche ich nicht wirklich ...........


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Männlicher DK(Ghul) sucht weiblichen Gesinnten für nette Explosionsspiele.


----------



## Helgeh. (19. August 2009)

(removed)


----------



## katetzu1989 (19. August 2009)

Behaarter Taure sucht Gnomin die ihm den Schritt rasiert


----------



## Mjuu (19. August 2009)

Untoter sucht einen starken Tauren um nachts richtig schöne Kuschelerlebnisse zu teilen.


----------



## Vuljin215 (19. August 2009)

Gnom Hexenmeister mit grünen HAaren und volll Bart such tote Kuh^^(Dimitri)


----------



## Solvâr (19. August 2009)

Blutelfe (14) sucht starken Blutelfen (jedoch mit zarten Händen), der mich mit seinem arkanen Strom komplett zum Schweigen bringt.

P.s.: Flexiven Manawurm erwünscht.


----------



## Trinex (19. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oh... Ich hab noche ein:
> 
> "Blauhaariger Dämon mit ausgebrannten Augen sucht nette Mondpriesterin, die ihm dem Exorzismus unterzieht."
> 
> ...




sehr schöne storybezogene kontaktanzeige ;-)


----------



## Bihd (19. August 2009)

Nachtelf jäger sucht mage + spiegelbilder für flotten 5er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmKay442 (19. August 2009)

Emkày, Tauren Druide (80), m sucht eine liebe Taurendame, (??), w für kuschelige Abende zu zweit bei Mondschein am Teich in Thunderbluff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanio (19. August 2009)

das ist nen singlebörse xD http://buffed.de/?id=9424024


----------



## Lefrondon (19. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt IRGENDETWAS verpasst?
> Nur weil Wikipedia FALSCH geschriebene Sachen weiterleitet?
> Es heisst immer noch Gliedmaßen, so steht es auch in Wikipedia.... also: EPIC Fail.


Es gibt da so ein kleines, vielleicht ein bisschen kauziges, aber liebenswürdiges Völkchen: Die Schweizer. Und, oh siehe da, die haben auf ihrer Tastatur garkein ß weil es diesen Buchstaben dort nicht gibt. (!)


----------



## Werhamster (20. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> hmm falsch... ich bin jeden tag draussen spiele volleyball und alles mögliche.. ihr mottet euch lieber mal in eurer gruft ein und erstellt wow singlebörsen... olololol


Viel erbärmlicher finde ich das du nichtmal kapierst das dieser Thread hier ein Spass ist. Geht auch an alle anderen die hier so rummotzen. Geht zurück in euer Leben voller Schubladendenken und seid glücklich mit eurer engstirnigen Sicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Die zweite Anzeige würde niemals gedruckt werden, wegen Logik- und Rechtschreibfehlern.
> 
> 1. es heißt Tauren
> 2. es heißt auch bei weiblichen Tauren "der Tauren", man fügt dann nurnoch "weiblich" hinzu (der weibliche Tauren und der männliche Tauren)
> ...




*W A Y N E*

/push

Sind schon einige witzige Sachen dabei. Weiter so ^^

Mir fällt leider nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine bessere Bezeichnung für diesen Thread...
> 
> Meine Meinung zu dem Thread: Pubertät ist grausam!



Meine Meinung zu deinem Post:

Wayne am Apparat.


----------



## immortal15 (20. August 2009)

Tremaine01 schrieb:


> Eule sucht Bäumchen zwecks Nestbau.




looooool xD


----------



## Werhamster (20. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wayne am Apparat.


Wayne sucht Partner den es interessiert o.o ^^


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2009)

Werhamster schrieb:


> Wayne sucht Partner den es interessiert o.o ^^



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (20. August 2009)

dazu sag ich nur eins! :

Horst Schlämmer sucht Bäumchen um Werbeplakate aus dem Holz zu machen!

jojo ich weiß 
i made your day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ventrex (20. August 2009)

leztens im /2 gelesen:

"Suche Mann mit Pferdeschwanz, Frisur egal" <--- lacher inklusive^^


----------



## theduke666 (20. August 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Es gibt da so ein kleines, vielleicht ein bisschen kauziges, aber liebenswürdiges Völkchen: Die Schweizer. Und, oh siehe da, die haben auf ihrer Tastatur garkein ß weil es diesen Buchstaben dort nicht gibt. (!)


Hatten wir schon.
Siehst Du, das ist wieder die Sache mit LESEN und einzelne posts rauspicken.
Und: Willkommen auf buffed.DE.


----------



## Skîpper (20. August 2009)

Ständig blaue und kühle sie aus Brunhildar sucht einen gut gewachsenen und vollbärtigen Sohn Hodirs.


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Hodir sucht seine Freya.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. August 2009)

Ventrex schrieb:


> leztens im /2 gelesen:
> 
> "Suche Mann mit Pferdeschwanz, Frisur egal" <--- lacher inklusive^^




zbeck


----------



## freezex (20. August 2009)

Rudall schrieb:


> Kobold suchen Frau wo nicht nehmen Kerze! DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!
> 
> Liebe Jaina, die Sache mit der Zerstörung allen Lebens und so war ein Fehler. Bitte verzeih mir. Dein Arthi




XD made my day

alteingesessener Orc sucht Orcin mit hohem Kochskill für dauerhafte beziehung.
Gnom ingenieur will mal an was anderem als seinen Geräten rumfummeln.


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Menschenpriesterin sucht ihre 7 Zwerge.


----------



## Flederfried (20. August 2009)

Epicboy sucht Epicgirl zwecks intimen Gearcheck.
Treffpunkt Dalaranbrunnen.


----------



## Technocrat (20. August 2009)

Plattenträgerin sucht ganzen Kerl mit harter Schale und weichem Herzen für intensive Nahkämpfe.


----------



## Arthashasser (20. August 2009)

Taure sucht sexy Frau (Rasse egal) für nette Ausflüge im Schlingendortal.Er will sein Rohr wieder verlegen!


----------



## Ruxandra (20. August 2009)

"Eule sucht Bäumchen zwecks Nestbau. "


Das find ich richtig super!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DLo (20. August 2009)

Tauren sucht Frau, die sich nicht nur auf seine Totems setzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (20. August 2009)

Untote sucht Draenei,der ihr alle Löcher mit Tentakeln füllt >.<


----------



## Werhamster (20. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Untote sucht Draenei,der ihr alle Löcher mit Tentakeln füllt >.<


Ja wirklich, schäm dich für diese Hentai Antwort XD


----------



## Zurrak (21. August 2009)

Hallo du! Ich möchte dir meinen alten Kolben zeigen. Er ist zwar schon ganz mit Blut verkrustet, liegt aber noch gut in der Hand. Wenn ich dich mal richtig verbimsen soll dann schreib mir.


----------



## Gershwynn (27. August 2009)

Tagelfe gesucht für Nachtaktionen.


----------



## Bahlti (27. August 2009)

Einsamer Worgen sucht Worgin für gemeinsame Mondanheulereien in Gilneas =)


----------



## minischaf (27. August 2009)

MIRTHEA PEITSCHT EUCH DURCH
Sukkubus stundenweise zu vermieten.
Ab 15g/stunde , zahlbar ab beschwörung


----------



## Rirrindor (27. August 2009)

Einsamer Kriegshäuptling der Horde sucht eine starke Frau, der er nicht nur den Doomhammer zeigen kann


----------



## Tibu (27. August 2009)

Alleinstehender Hexenmeister sucht zwei Damen, mit denen er durch seinen Taschenschrank verschwinden kann.
Katze sucht Baum zum Krallenschärfen.
Bär sucht Baum zum Rückenkratzen.
Geselliger, weiblicher Tauren Todesritter sucht 39 Gleichgesinnte, um die Allianz im Alteractal zu vermöbeln.


----------



## Captain Hero (27. August 2009)

Männlicher Troll sucht Weibliches Wesen (Rasse egal) zum essen...
(ja diese zweideutigkeit ist durchaus gewollt ^^)


----------



## theduke666 (27. August 2009)

Gershwynn schrieb:


> Tagelfe gesucht für Nachtaktionen.


Danke, das Du den Müll wieder rausgewühlt hast -.-


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Paladin sucht Schmiedin die sich seinen Heiligen Hammer mal näher ansieht


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (27. August 2009)

Von Mann zu Mann:

"Nachtelf sucht seinesgleichen für Höhlen des Wehklagens"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. August 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> "Süße Tauren Druidin (210 Kg) sucht starken Mann, der spielend leicht die aufmerksamkeit aller Bekommt und Ordentlich einstecken kann, zum Hegen und Pflegen. Ebenfalls werden 3 Begleiter gesucht die gern  von der Seite drauf hauen aber damit leben können nicht die erste geige zu spielen, Rasse und Geschlecht egal."
> 
> War mal als sng makro für meine Dudu geplant. Die Gilde fands super im channel versteht leider kaum einer Spaß ^.^
> 
> mfg


VORURTEILE!!! von wegen Tanks immer maennlich -.- +
Ne scherz, lustiges makro

Zwerg sucht zwergin, um gemeinsam Dungeons zu bestreiten und den gewinn zu versaufen.

Einsamer Prinz mit einer Frostigen Aura braucht zuneigung. "Ich habe schliesslich auch kein eisiges Herz"


----------



## ipercoop (27. August 2009)

Nachtelf Jäger sucht Zwergin zum "zähmen".


----------



## Dragonique (28. August 2009)

Nachatktive Draenei sucht gut "equipten" Platteträger, der es schafft, ihre lüsterne Aggro zu halten für gemeinsame epische Nächte!


----------



## Wiikend (1. September 2009)

Draenei sucht vollbrüstige Nacktelfe um Zeit und Raum auf der Exodar zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg wiikend


----------



## Murazor1 (1. September 2009)

Schwarz Haariger Druide , genannt Schokobär sucht weiß haarige Vanillebärin


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

schlagkräftiger nachtelf krieger sucht eine nachtelf dame die möglicherweise eine passende scheide für sein 2hand schwert bestitzt


----------



## GrafOrlock (1. September 2009)

Blutelfin sucht Blutelfen mit Pferdeschwanz.

Frisur egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jice (1. September 2009)

Alter Sack aus Gilneas mit vorliebe für den Mondschein,  sucht weibliches Wesen um durch die Nacht zu streichen. Vorsicht (bin ein) haariger Sack


----------



## Wiikend (1. September 2009)

GrafOrlock schrieb:


> Blutelfin sucht Blutelfen mit Pferdeschwanz.
> 
> Frisur egal
> 
> ...



Oft genug gepostet worden.....


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Du willst keine dieser perversen Idioten mehr kennenlernen, die sich auf singelboersen herumtreiben?
Melde dich jetzt an bei www.Magiersingelboerse.da an!
Nur leute mit einem Int-Wert ueber 600. (Amory link unter bewerbungsunterlagen von noeten)

@ Jice aah tolle sig^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. September 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> schlagkräftiger nachtelf krieger sucht eine nachtelf dame die möglicherweise eine passende scheide für sein 2hand schwert bestitzt




Also ihr lasst euch auch was einfallen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Netter starker Orc sucht Nachtelfe für böse Nächte und zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dûké (Iron Fighters) (9. September 2009)

80 Mensch Todesritter auf Lordaeron sucht weibliche begleitung um die Abende zu versüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dûké (Iron Fighters) (9. September 2009)

sry doppel post ^^


----------



## Quana (9. September 2009)

Hübsche Schurkin in Leder sucht männliche Begleitung, die mit ihren beiden...*ähh* Faustwaffen fertig wird.


----------



## faraway (9. September 2009)

Paladin (71, w) ohne Fluglizenz sucht Gleichgesinnten für gemütliche Spaziergänge in Nordend.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Schamane sucht nachtelfe für hardmode raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Away schrieb:


> Rothaarige, gutaussehende Paladina (menschlich) sucht nach einer attraktiven Nachtelfen-Priesterin für gemeinsame, zarte wie harte, Treiben durch die Wälder Azeroths.




lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  perfectXD
Junger nachtelf jäger sucht nette Blutelfin  um sich seine flinte polieren zu lassen. Vorsicht sie ist auch geladen. (Allimente gibts nicht da du kein Alli bist)


----------



## Harkor (9. September 2009)

Hexer sucht drei Hexen zum gemeinsamen fearen.


----------



## Telbion (9. September 2009)

Untoter sucht Frau zur gemeinsamen Wiederbelebung seines Lustknochens ^^


----------



## Naldina (9. September 2009)

Tauren Krieger sucht nette Verzauberin, die Potenz auf seinen Kolben zaubert.


----------



## Slythôreas (9. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Masochistisch veranlagter Gnom sucht 2 männliche Tauren für gemeinsame Nächte..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Loooool ich schmeiß mich weg ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (9. September 2009)

Myanda schrieb:


> Blutelf sucht Blutelf.


XDD


----------



## Creciente (9. September 2009)

Sie sind Gnom und es leid, dass brünftige Tauren um Sie werben oder psychopathische kreischende Hexenmeister und Priester Sie über ein Gnomeballspielfeld hetzen? 
Schicken Sie uns noch heute eine PM und lassen Sie sich mit Gnomeshot-Reisen in ungeahnte Phären schießen.
Die ersten 100 PMs erhalten darüber hinaus einen der begehrten Plätze auf einer der wenigen fliegen Landfragmente in Nagrand.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

KRieger (Mensch m) sucht nachtelfe für hardmoderaid :>

sollte gut mit 2händern umgehn können und auch ordendlich was aushalten weil ich recht oft crite >.>


----------



## Vacaria (9. September 2009)

@ne menge vorposter: es heißt ELFE verdammt nochmal und nicht ELFIN!!! -.- 

@topic: Priesterin (Blutelfe) sucht ihres gleichen zum Zölibat brechen


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (9. September 2009)

Rudall schrieb:


> Kobold suchen Frau wo nicht nehmen Kerze! DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!


Da kann er aber lange suchen oder habt ihr in WoW schon eine KoboldFRAU gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (9. September 2009)

sie sucht einen könig dem sie versprechen kann dass ihre liebe und seine herrschaft wirklich niemals enden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



priester sucht sie zum gemeinsamen nächtlichem planschen in mondbrunnen

alt6e drachendame sucht netten jungen drachkin der lust auf ein spiel mit dem feuer und nuichts gegen viele welpen hat


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> KRieger (Mensch m) sucht nachtelfe für hardmoderaid :>



omg du Klauer :O


----------



## Dragon02031987 (9. September 2009)

Paladin (m) sucht Untote Kriegerin zum gemeinsamen exorziren, dank plattenrüssi halt ichs sogar aus wenn du deiner wut mal freien lauf lassen willst und wenn du mal zuviel wut angesammelt hast hab ich ja noch handauflegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Hochelf magier sucht Bluelf Jägerin, der es nichts ausmacht, wenn der Pfeil mal stecken bleibt


----------



## Raidone (20. November 2009)

hübsche nachtelfe sucht netten gnom magier (bitte feuer geskillt) zum warm halten


----------



## Duides (20. November 2009)

Hübscher Jäger mit kürzlich verstorbenen Pet sucht einen neuen begleiter Kätzchen darf auch gerne mal dominant als Bär sein :=)


----------



## dudu man (20. November 2009)

Nachtelf Druidin sucht Zwerg mit langem Stab
Illidan sucht Frau mit dämonischer Ausdauer


----------



## _Flare_ (20. November 2009)

Todesritter sucht Todesritterin zum Todesrittern, ist immer wieder der Renner im /2 ^^


----------



## Numekz (20. November 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> gemeinsames einmelken !
> 
> btt : Flauschiger Feral sucht prallen, harten Baum !



der kommt auf jedenfall gut :'D


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (20. November 2009)

Ork Todesritter sucht ne nacht oder blutelfe mit dicken dingern^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. November 2009)

Nekrophiler Priester sucht nette Untote zum "Untoten fesseln" ^^
ich hoffe den gabs noch nicht^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (20. November 2009)

Tauren druiden Tiger sucht Kätzchen für Spatziergänge im Brachland und in Mulgore.

sry aber was besseres fällt mir nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

übrigens: da sind einige ziemlich gute drinnen, n1 Thread!


----------



## Walter Kovacs (20. November 2009)

"Ich, de Paladin mit ene große Hammer, sucht nette Zwergenpaladina ohne Blasenschwäche."

mfG W.K.


----------



## Bottlewave (20. November 2009)

Schurke sucht Schurkin zum gemeinsamen "von hinten tun"


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Hygienische Blutelfe such palasin zum seifenblasen.


----------



## valibaba (20. November 2009)

Todesritter mit langem Schwert sucht diverse Kontakte um seine Krankheiten zu verbreiten... 

Flauschige Feral Bärin sucht samtiges Kätzchen, sowie einen harten Baum für nen fixen 3er ... Hero inni run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Grünhaariger Druide mit Geweih sucht stumme Partnerin (Keuschheitsgelübte sind ein scheiß!)


----------



## Sky4u (20. November 2009)

Flauschiger Nachtelfen Bär sucht süße Untotin zum Anknabbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (20. November 2009)

Ele-Schami mit hoher Proc-Chance sucht Blitzableiterin


----------



## Walter Kovacs (20. November 2009)

*S*chamane *s*amt *s*tarkem *S*tab *s*ucht *s*chnucklige *S*churkin.
*SssSssS!*


----------



## Ultimo01 (20. November 2009)

Zwergen Krieger sucht schöne Elfe/Mensch/Dranei 'n zum Kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drolly (20. November 2009)

Erfahrener Druide sucht sinnliche Sie. Für dich Werd ich zum Bär damit Du was zum kuscheln hast, schnurre wie ein Kätzchen und stehe mit meinen Wurzeln fest im Leben, ausserdem kann ich lecken wie Lessie. Wenn ich dein intresse geweckt hab, dann /w me


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2009)

Schurke (M) sucht gleichgesinnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (20. November 2009)

Zwerg Tank sucht Weiblichen Tank (kein Draenei) um in gemeinsamen Stunden Wut aufzubauen


----------



## Ale4Sale (20. November 2009)

Gelangweilter Blutelfmagus sucht Partnerin. Biete arkane Spielereien und hervorragend gewachsenen Manawyrm.


----------

